# The Land Of Linux



## jayhusky (Jun 10, 2008)

Can anyone recommend good Linux Programs.........

I don't mind what version (Ubuntu, FreeBSD, etc)

I just what to see waht is one the Linux Market at the moment.

Thanks in advance.

--Furcity


----------



## Pi (Jun 10, 2008)

I'm a big fan of /usr/bin/gcc


----------



## WarMocK (Jun 10, 2008)

GIMP as a Photoshop substitute.
OpenOffice for your daily office duty.
LMMS for musicians.
ArCAD for engineers.


----------



## Eevee (Jun 10, 2008)

uh, most of the software I use on linux is also on windows; behold open source and GTK


----------



## WarMocK (Jun 10, 2008)

Oh yeah, and I forgot Blender. ^^


----------



## Aurali (Jun 10, 2008)

you can find anything you NEED on linux.. but the things you WANT are usually on Windows :3


----------



## net-cat (Jun 10, 2008)

Eli said:


> you can find anything you NEED on linux..


No, you can't. Some things flat out don't exist for Linux.


----------



## Aurali (Jun 10, 2008)

suuure.. name one.


----------



## net-cat (Jun 10, 2008)

Altera Quartus II Web Edition
ModelSim-Altera Web Edition


----------



## Aurali (Jun 10, 2008)

and their isn't a substitute available for that software?
the second can be licensed for linux :3


----------



## net-cat (Jun 10, 2008)

Not really. If you want to use Altera devices, you have to use Altera programs. (This is true of just about any FPGA manufacturer you'd care to mention. Xilinx also comes to mind.)

Actually, both can be licensed for Linux. But I can't afford it. Hence why I specified the free Web Edition.


----------



## Aurali (Jun 10, 2008)

yeah you see? You can get it for linux.. just not for free..


----------



## net-cat (Jun 10, 2008)

Believe it or not, that's not actually a selling point. Especially since those license in and of themselves could run you the cost of a new computer. It's far cheaper to pay the Microsoft tax and get the free versions.


----------



## Pi (Jun 11, 2008)

Eli said:


> suuure.. name one.



Ida Pro.
Spectrum Lab.
The tools required to do Win32 malware research.
Pretty much any game, if you want it to run with something approaching reasonable specs.

The first exists for Linux, but doesn't have a recent version and doesn't come with the GUI.
The second does not have full functionality in Wine.
The third is self-explanatory.
Cedega and Wine aren't guaranteed to work for games and for some aren't worth the effort.

Now, on the flip side, there's things I use on Linux that don't exist on Windows, like a usable TeX implementation, git, so on so forth.


----------



## nrr (Jun 11, 2008)

Pi said:


> Now, on the flip side, there's things I use on Linux that don't exist on Windows, like a usable TeX implementation, git, so on so forth.


Usable TeX implementation?  Try MikTeX.


----------



## Pi (Jun 11, 2008)

nrr said:


> Usable TeX implementation?  Try MikTeX.



Doesn't have ConTeXt at the moment, but otherwise it's not bad (albeit slower than I'd expect out of this box)

Also, I'm using very experimental msys-git, which seems to also be okay.


----------



## nrr (Jun 11, 2008)

Eli said:


> suuure.. name one.


OneNote comes to mind.  The Linux version of Mathematica also blows ass, but I doubt anyone here cares but me.

Pretty much anything written that targets the .NET Framework past a certain version won't run on Linux worth a damn.  Mono only supports up to 2.0 plus some extensions, so outside of that, you're toast.  ASP.NET coverage is a little tighter still, and forget Windows.Forms.

Pi already mentioned IDA Pro and a few other reversing tools.  How about windbg?  Is there an equivalent kernel-mode debugger on Linux that's worth anything?

Photoshop?  Doesn't run to its full potential under Wine (missing color profiles), and The GIMP isn't a suitable replacement.

After Effects?  Doesn't run at all under Wine, and there isn't really a suitable replacement unless you consider Cinelerra to be stable and production-ready. (Protip: Cinelerra is definitely unstable like nobody's business.)

*[size=+2]You just lost the game.[/size]*


----------



## nrr (Jun 11, 2008)

Pi said:


> Doesn't have ConTeXt at the moment, but otherwise it's not bad (albeit slower than I'd expect out of this box)


Yeah, it's slower, but it's pretty usable, and package management sucks a lot less than it otherwise would.


----------



## Aurali (Jun 11, 2008)

nrr said:


> *[size=+2]You just lost the game.[/size]*


If you cared to read.. I was being semantical.. which of course.. someone of your caliber of .. err.. forget it. I won't play your game.
You don't need any of that. You want that...

which is what I said.

So. Fail


----------



## supercutefurri58 (Jun 11, 2008)

furcity said:


> Can anyone recommend good Linux Programs.........



"shutdown"

it's the best.


----------



## Pi (Jun 11, 2008)

Eli said:


> If you cared to read.. I was being semantical.. which of course.. someone of your caliber of .. err.. forget it. I won't play your game.
> You don't need any of that. You want that...
> 
> which is what I said.
> ...



You said "name one" (program that exists on Windows that you can't find on Linux). He named several.

How is this "fail"?


----------



## Eevee (Jun 11, 2008)

The situation is not QUITE this dire.



nrr said:


> The Linux version of Mathematica also blows ass, but I doubt anyone here cares but me.


From what I hear, this is not unique to the Linux version.  8)

Hm.  I'd be interested in a FOSS math studio sort of thing.



nrr said:


> Pretty much anything written that targets the .NET Framework past a certain version won't run on Linux worth a damn.  Mono only supports up to 2.0 plus some extensions, so outside of that, you're toast.  ASP.NET coverage is a little tighter still, and forget Windows.Forms.


There are reasons I say .NET can fuck off.  But this is a framework for running specific apps, not a type of app, so it's not quite the same thing.



nrr said:


> Pi already mentioned IDA Pro and a few other reversing tools.  How about windbg?  Is there an equivalent kernel-mode debugger on Linux that's worth anything?


I don't exactly do a lot of low-level debugging so I don't have a damn clue, but there are kdb and kgdb.



nrr said:


> Photoshop?  Doesn't run to its full potential under Wine (missing color profiles), and The GIMP isn't a suitable replacement.


GEGL is finally in the GIMP dev branch, huzzah.  It may yet match Photoshop.  Someday.



nrr said:


> After Effects?  Doesn't run at all under Wine, and there isn't really a suitable replacement unless you consider Cinelerra to be stable and production-ready. (Protip: Cinelerra is definitely unstable like nobody's business.)


I'm fairly disappointed in the video editing world, both commercial, free[beer], and free[speech].  Options seem to include very small specific tools that only perform one operation and half-assed "studios" that are only good for some half-dozen cheap effects and can only encode into the publisher's pet format.  I haven't used After Effects, though, so for all I know it's the gleaming beacon of perfection amongst all the crap.

Regardless, isn't there a community edition of Cinelerra that's supposed to be way more stable?  And I think there are a handful of other..  attempts..  at FOSS video editors.  Haven't used any much, though.


----------



## nrr (Jun 12, 2008)

Eli said:


> If you cared to read.. I was being semantical.. which of course.. someone of your caliber of .. err.. forget it. I won't play your game.


Thanks, sweetheart.  I don't care, so please fuck off with your attitude.

I'm being overly pragmatic for a very specific reason.  You're a female (no offense), and the one thing that tends to piss you girls off is pragmatism.


----------



## nrr (Jun 12, 2008)

Eevee said:


> From what I hear, this is not unique to the Linux version.  8)


Yeah, okay, Mathematica isn't exactly the best thing ever, but you know what?  It's better than Maxima, and that's definitely better than nothing.



			
				Eevee said:
			
		

> Regardless, isn't there a community edition of Cinelerra that's supposed to be way more stable?  And I think there are a handful of other..  attempts..  at FOSS video editors.  Haven't used any much, though.


Cinelerra is the most mature out of all of it, and while it's the most unstable, it's also the most usable.  You just have to get used to committing your project to disk every 10 seconds.

... and I've always used the Cinelerra mainline.


----------



## Pi (Jun 12, 2008)

nrr said:


> Thanks, sweetheart.  I don't care, so please fuck off with your attitude.
> 
> I'm being overly pragmatic for a very specific reason.  You're a female (no offense), and the one thing that tends to piss you girls off is pragmatism.



Also what the hell is "being semantical"? If one was being "semantic" about anything, they would have understood the, uh, meaning, behind "some applications don't exist for Linux" instead of ... whatever the hell Eli did. I don't think there's even a word for the level of misunderstanding displayed here.

(She's probably going to completely misconstrue this as an insult because she's a stereotypical oversensitive furry. But if you can't make your communication clear and comprehensible, then why bother to communicate in the first place?)


----------



## supercutefurri58 (Jun 12, 2008)

Pi said:


> But if you can't make your communication clear and comprehensible, then why bother to communicate in the first place?



THE LESSON IS NEVER TRY.


----------



## Hyena (Jun 14, 2008)

Hope this helps maybe, but here is a pretty good list of multiple things that you can get on linux. this is a distro called Ubuntu Studio and I believe they just got it for 8.04. you can download the install DVD, sadly there is no "Live DVD" so you can only install it. 

From all my linux experience, Ubuntu is leaps and bounds more stable, albeit having a little more of a strong learning curve.


----------

